# Ebay Kleinanzeigen User Lukas Vogel Betrüger



## wile_e_coyote (20 Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

zu Beginn möchte ich klarstellen, dass ich nicht darauf aus bin Ratschläge zu bekommen wie ich mein Geld wieder bekommen kann. Darüber habe ich mich schon weitgehend informiert und mir ist klar dass ich zum Opfer meiner eigenen Dummheit geworden bin. Außerdem geht es eh nur um einen "Kleinbetrag". Ich möchte nur in verschiedenen Communitys potentielle "Opfer" vor besagtem Anbieter warnen.

Leider bin ich diese Woche auf einen Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betrüger reingefallen. Er bietet unter dem Namen Keys und Steam-Gifts von diversen spielen an. Er gibt an dass er kein Konto besitzt und verweist auf Paysafe und Bitcoins (an dieser Stelle: NIEMALS PAYSAFE PIN WEITERGEBEN). Leider war ich zu gutgläubig und wurde getäuscht. Naja selber schuld. Der Anbieter hat nach Eingang des Geldes nichts mehr von sich hören lassen und ich erwarte eigentlich auch keine Antwort mehr. 

Ich werde diesen Topic noch in weiteren Foren posten um Leute zu warnen. Insbesondere auf Steam, weil der Gute ja da sicher ein Account hat. Leider passiert es immer viel zu oft dass Leute doch zu gutgläubig sind und ins offene Messer rennen. Vielleicht passiert es aber auch nur mir .
Wenn ich einen Einzigen davor bewahren kann auf diesen Anbieter reinzufallen bin ich schon sehr froh 

Also, euch noch eine schöne Restwoche


----------



## Christian Feile (28 Juli 2021)

Na super ich bin heute auf ihn reingefallen Ich hab mir sogar den Perso zeigen lassen der war existent


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2021)

Hat er nach sechs Jahren wieder zugeschlagen ....


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2021)

Christian Feile schrieb:


> Na super ich bin heute auf ihn reingefallen Ich hab mir sogar den Perso zeigen lassen der war existent


Zeigen lassen - die Plastikkarte oder nur ein Foto?


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Hat er nach sechs Jahren wieder zugeschlagen ....


Eher hat nach 6 Jahren wieder einer zu uns gefunden...


----------

